# BTWEA - Rate of Jobseekers Allowance



## Postr (8 Feb 2011)

Hi,

Hopefully someone can be of assistance. 

I recently switched from JB to JA and after a mean's test (I am living with a spouse) my rate was reduce to €16 per week.

I can't possibly live on €16 per week and jobs as of yet are not forthcoming. If I was successful in applying for the Back to Work Enterprise Allowance would my JA entitlement remain at €16 per week? Or would I be entitlement to the full €188 per week?

Thanks


----------



## PaulinesPens (8 Feb 2011)

Hi Postr

Sorry to hear about your dismal payment, I am not much better off on E24 a week and I'm now down to selling everything I own in order to live. What people didn't tell you in the media when they were banging on about the Fianna Failure E8 cuts (relating to the limited benefit) they failed to mention the 4% on the "base rate" of people living together or married not 4% of what you take in your hand like on Benefit. 

It disgusts me that I have paid tax for my working life of 20 years and here I am with E24 a week to live, without having lived the "high life" as some gombeens would say. 

Don't even get me started on FAS...I'm digressing. I believe you are just entitled to what you are presently getting into your hand, as stated on their website: 

If you take part in the Back to Work Enterprise Allowance scheme before 1 May 2009, you will keep the following portions of your social welfare payment, including increases for a qualified adult and qualified children:

100% of your weekly social welfare payment for the 1st year
75% for the 2nd year
50% for the 3rd year
25% for the 4th year.
*From 1 May 2009*, new participants will keep the following portions of their social welfare payment, including increases for a qualified adult and qualified children, for a maximum of 2 years:

100% for the 1st year
75% for the 2nd year.
I went into the social welfare office myself to find out about this and walked out. This may have changed since then.


----------



## gipimann (8 Feb 2011)

BTWEA is paid at 100% of your current entitlement for the first year, and 75% of your entitlement for the second year.


----------



## Ildánach (9 Feb 2011)

Postr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hopefully someone can be of assistance.
> 
> ...


 
I take it that the reduction is due to your spouse's income? Do you have any children? If so, check out the possibility of your spouse applying for Family Income Supplement (you can't apply for it if your on JA or JB, and your spouse would have to come off your claim as a qualified adult, but still could be worth your while). 

With the reduction in your payment, have you checked out if this brings you within medical card or rent/mortgage supplement limits. If you set out how many hours you or your wife are working, and your total income, then perhaps someone may be able to point towards some other kind of payment.

Something you might want to look at is Back to Education Allowance or a CE Scheme. These are both paid at the full rate (plus extra payments depending on the scheme) without deduction in respect of partner's earnings.

The Irish National Organisation of the Unemployed have a free information line where they can go over your circumstances and try to identify if you are entitled to any additional payments  01 856 0088


----------



## Postr (9 Feb 2011)

Thanks all for your replies. I'm still in a little shock to be honest.

For spouse I should have partner we are not married but cohabiting with no children. My partner is currently a student working part-time 2 days per week earning on average 300. My social welfare office deemed her to be earning 346 per week. I'm looking into appealing this decision but I don't have much faith in the process.

I'll ring the National Organisation of the Unemployed. Thanks again for the responses.


----------

